# Shakespeare® Ugly Stik® Big Water Casting Rods



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

does any one know if these are any good. i'm looking at a 12' extra heavy at bass pro the rod says it is rated for 15-50 LB
6 - 24 OZ. i'm going to be putting a agu 6500 c4 on it and i hav it spooled with 14 pound trilen how heavy of weight will the 6500 c4 handle is this rod to much. thank you all or your help.


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

Personally I dont use anything under 17# line on my big heavers (10-12ft)... Buckshot w/ that 12ft. ex heavy rod ur going to want to sling 6-8oz a pretty good ways...but not with 14# and a 6500 i believe u said it was.... get a slosh or atleast a 7000 and put it on the 12ft ugly stick w/ 17# or higher...6500 is a great gotcha reel...tightlines



Fred


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

ok they also have the same rod 12' but it is a heavy instead for the same price and the rod is rated for 12-40 LB 2 - 12 OZ. would i be better off going with the lighter one because of the size of my reel or do i need a bigger reel no matter what.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*I OWN*

BOTH A 15 FOOTER AND A TWELVE FOOTER UGLY. ONE HAS THE BAITRUNNER, THE OTHER HAS OKUMA, AND I USE 50 LB. AND 65 LB ON BOTH USING POWERPRO. I haven't had a fish beat me yet, and dont suspect they will. they are slightly heavier than the 400 dollar sticks, although for 95 dollars for a 15 and 79 for the twelve, i know it's a sane buy.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Are those ratings even realistic? 6-24oz, 2-12oz?? There's no way an Abu 6500 is going to handle anything close to a 12oz. What exactly are you fishing for that you need those types of ratings?


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

i don't need those kinds of weight

went and looked at them and the'll never throw that much way to light in the tip. but i did find a bass pro brand cat max 10 footer that i did pick up it is rated for 1-4 oz and is twice as stiff as the ugly stick. i only throw 4 to 5 oz any way. i'm just trying to get farther out my 7 foot boad road wouldn't do it s i figured it was time to up grade to a better rod.

does any one know any thing about the cat max rod it 10 foot with a 1-4 oz lure weight. it is kinda heavy in weight but for only $40 i can't b_tch to much about it. i hope it works.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

If you're looking at a 10' rod for throwing lures, have you tried looking at Tica, Tsunami or Okuma? Those would be my first options if you're on a budget. You want something light weight with a thinner diameter grip. It's easier to hold and won't wear you out.


----------



## Bonito6t9 (Dec 2, 2003)

*Ticas*

One of my good fishing friends has a 9ft Tica w/ the 6500 on it... throws 2,3,4 oz sting silvers like u couldnt beleive.... nice and stiff so if u wanted to u could throw out a big gotcha plug..i have to say perfect setup...tightlines



Fred


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Buckshot to answer your question , the ugly sticks aren't the best at casting they are too sloppy , quite a few have been retired by anglers who move up to better rods and use the ugly sticks as flag poles.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Agree with wrong way, an ugly stick will wear you out, very heavy, go with a tica or beach runner just my 2.........geo


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

It aint the reel you gotta worry about when throwin heavy weights. 

A. SHOCK LEADER! A 6500 will throw 10-12oz+bait, I've done it, and with a 50# shocker. 

B. ROD! The rod is what is needed to throw those weights. When Im fishin the N Beaches on HI, I have room to move around, so I use my 6500's, yes for Drum fishing, and with 14# Sufix. It gets rough, so I throw 8, 10, and sometimes even 12oz with my heavers AND a 6500 sized reel.

As for the Ugly Stik rated to 24oz? Not. Dad had the 12' in spinning, and it wouldnt throw 6-bait, much less anything heavier.

Adam


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*FYI*

I barely weigh 140 wet. 15 dont beat me a bit-13 hrs fishing each day-my experience.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Adam said:


> *A. SHOCK LEADER! A 6500 will throw 10-12oz+bait, I've done it, and with a 50# shocker.*


What version of the 6500 do you have? There's a lot of different versions and I'm sure some have better drags than others. What rod to you use and how far do you normally cast with 12+bait? I would imagine the drag would slip on you with the 6500 while casting but I could be wrong although 12oz is quite feat.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Its not that difficult of a concept here folks. Drags shouldnt slip during a cast, thats why you put the reel in free-spool; now your thumb may slip, that happens all the time.

Currently I throw 6-12oz on my Outcast, and Lamiglas 1502. You really cant THROW 12oz+bait, its more of a powered lob. Plus if the current is running that hard, the fish will usually be right up on the beach and you dont need to throw that far anyways. Never had a measured cast with 12-bait, but its not that far. I can throw 8-bait consistently 360'.

I've fished the 6500C3CT Mag, the Blue Yonder, CS Rocket, plus a couple old 6000C's that I have, and have never had a problem throwing heavy weights on em.


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2004)

well i have the 10' bass pro cat max heavy action rod with a 6500 c4 reel and have been throwing 4oz + bait with no trouble at all and i think it will easy take 8 and bait. not sure how far i'm throwing can eem to find any where to throw where i can get a measurment at but at the water standing on the ground jujst throwing over head have not learned how to throw otb cast yet. but i can still throw out over 3 quarters of the line on the spool with 20 lb big game line so i think i'm geting at least 225 feet or so. i want to drop my line size down so i can get more line on the spool but i don't know about braided because i here that cuts the guides. and this is only a $40 rool so i can't see it have the best guides.


----------

